# Stay (Waisted Time) - tutorial video



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

*Stay (Wasted Time) - tutorial video*

Dave Matthews Stay (Wasted Time): a quick look at the way i play the elements of this great song - thanks for watching! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gr2ZNW4ANNQ


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

The song is: Stay (_Wasting_ Time)

_
Makes you wanna...
Makes you wanna..._

Good track off a great album for sure.


----------



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

of course you are right - wrong kind of waist!


----------

